# Functions in Dreams



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

What are the main functions/IM's that show up in your dreams? It would be interesting to see if there's any pattern related to type. 

The main functions I notice in my dreams are Se and Fi.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool topic!
I'm always searching for things in my dreams. On some kind of journey. There's an overarching story line that holds true in the whole dream...it's like watching a movie in a way?
Tend to be long. My dreams are generally AT LEAST 6 months (in my mind's eye of course. it's one night of sleep).
I am not always me (as in my current identity), but I usually have some kind of role in the dream. But I'm also an observer watching my own character as well as the rest (even when mine isn't present). 3rd person view. Almost never from my own eyes.
_You're just one player in a vast world of interacting variables.
_
There's a lot of "now you see it, now you don't." Something will appear a certain way and I'll find out later I was wrong all along. One time I dreamt a 3 foot diameter spider was blocking the path to my room. My friend removed the string it was hanging off of with a shovel. Then I saw it was only a 5 inch green scorpion. And I kept asking myself "Was it really this scorpion the whole time...? How could I miss that? Did it change?"

Perhaps it's Ni leaking out. However apparent on outcome may seem to be, my subconscious urges me to doubt it anyway.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

My dreams are usually vivid, and very long, as @Moop describes.

My role in these dreams are variable. I could be myself, but I could just as easily be a nothing observing occurrences objectively.

I could be any gender, any animal, and I can switch perspectives in the dream as if I were in a TV show, or reading a book.

I've even had a dream where it flashes to newspaper headlines being shown, like in those old black and white films. Extra extra, sort of thing, one headline after another, as newspapers spin one after another into view.

Something consistent seems to be a very moral leaning, every dream has some kind of a moral message, or something to learn from it. They also seem to be very symbolic, and surprisingly linear.

I've been told I should turn my dreams into books, they are always very well 'put-together'. There are also intense emotions in the dreams I have, that linger sometimes days after experiencing them. Emotions that are unique, they're... Invented _through _the dream medium.

I had a very creepy dream about someone, as an example, and then I wanted to avoid them in reality, based upon the shreds of the dream that clung to my consciousness.

The same goes for pleasant dreams. If I have a pleasant enough dream, during the day, I will try to hold onto it.

I normally remember my dreams after waking, and sometimes something will trigger the dream in the middle, or end of the day, and I'll be able to recall most of it.

If I were to pin cognitive functions to it, I'd say it's very strongly Ni, coupled with Fi, and Si. And finally Ti. It's very introverted, I guess. The only extroverted function would probably be Ne.

Maybe that's because I'm a very extroverted person when I'm awake. At night, I experience the opposite, in order to be psychologically balanced.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been observing my dreams for a while now and I've noticed some interesting personality changes. For example, I become more impulsive and react more to my environment. I can be moralistic as well and have strong reactions of like or disgust. My most advanced level of cognition in my dreams tends to be moral reasoning, and I've at times been surprised by how lucid I seem when I'm in that mode while dreaming. I also frequently find myself protecting animals (especially cats) from threats. 

Here's a somewhat amusing excerpt from my dream journal that demonstrates the personality change:

_"There was a lamp by me on the floor. Two lamps, I think, because one was held up by resting against the inside of the other's shade. I accidentally bumped it and was trying to put it back up, but it wouldn't stay. I got frustrated and felt like breaking it. The lamp mocked me, saying "You couldn't break me if you tried!" I said, "Oh yeah? Wanna bet?" I was thinking about how best to break it when the dream faded and I woke up--this time for real. A noise from the room upstairs may have been the culprit."_

That's probably not how I would respond in real life ("Oh yeah? Wanna bet?"), lol. 

And here's one of my dreams from last night that shows my moralistic side:

_"I was with my old guild (from an online game I used to play) and was told that a couple (made up) members had died. I needed to see it to believe it, so I went to look for their bodies and unfortunately found them in a marsh, confirming their deaths. Another member made a comment about how the new person should have been there. The context is that the new member was treated like the "guild slave" because he was new, and yesterday he never showed up. So this person was mad that he took off when he would have been needed most. I was annoyed by this comment, but I didn't say anything. After that, we went to look for the new member who disappeared. We found him playing tennis with a big group of people. We stood under a tent and waited for the game to finish. Apparently none of us wanted to interrupt the game and make a scene. Eventually the others got tired of waiting and left. I stayed behind, and the new member approached me, probably because I was the only one who was nice to him and treated him as an equal. Unlike the others in my guild, I wasn't going to try to make him come back. From the way he was treated, I really couldn't blame him for leaving. I began thinking about what I would say to my guild. I imagined saying something like "I don't care about your 'guild slave' thing. He can leave if he wants. What did you expect, from the way he was treated?" I expected them to reply with something like "You're taking this way too seriously. None of it is real and he knows it isn't. Lots of groups have initiations like this." To which I would respond "Did any of us have to do this? (No.) I don't think I would have stayed in a guild that treats new people that way either.""
_
This is actually similar to how I would have behaved if something like that happened in real life. Kind of makes me question my type. 

There might _possibly _be Ni in my dreams as well. Often I just know things somehow. Like, the dream will provide me with information in the form of insight. In the dream above, for example, I just knew the context automatically without having experienced it. This probably isn't Ni, but it seems kind of similar in a sense. Also, I will occasionally interpret my dreams symbolically while dreaming.

Anyways, here are the functions that are never (or almost never) present in my dreams: Ti, Ne, Si, Fe, and Te


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Interesting topic, though for a while now my recall has been pretty bad for the most part so I don't have a lot of recent dreams to analyze. Although I guess they are kind of Si, because there are often settings that feel familiar, even though they don't look quite like whatever they're inspired by. 

I don't think the way I act in my dreams is extremely different. Usually I'm trying to avoid danger or searching for something. =P


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

My Ni dreams are the most amazing.

Rare occurrences, though. :[


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Se and some F, I think.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

@_Word Dispenser_'s and @_Silveresque_'s descriptions fit my dreams pretty well; I relate completely with the part about dreams and emotional response in the former's post. My dreams are always extremely vivid, usually enigmatic, and can span quite a length of time. More often than not I represent myself, but I have dreamed from another's perspective (usually a fictional character).

I also tend to have series of dreams (either continuations or "revisions" of old ones, though there was one crazy dream that sewed together two _completely_ unrelated ones I had had previously; I'm surprised it didn't become a lucid dream, to be honest), as well as unrelated dreams that share at least one element capable of (and exhibiting) growth; best example is the cruise ship. When it first appeared, it was pretty much a replica of the first cruise ship I had ever been on, though some of the decks didn't make sense. With every subsequent appearance, new features were added on, it grew bigger and more elaborate (on the inside), and retained all of the features from past appearances, though they weren't always in the dreams (it's one of those things you just know). Recurring objects, characters, settings, abilities - I've been compiling a list of them all, and they are quite numerous. A lot of things are recycled and/or grow more and more elaborate in my dreams.

I rarely ever have "normal" dreams. Vague, I know. But really weird stuff happens in my dreams. I once slashed at a girl who I thought was pulling a knife on me, and she transformed into a giant BASICS® blue acrylic paint tube. With a cut on the side at about the height where her neck was. It's either incredibly random or mysterious.

I'm not entirely sure about which functions show up in my dreams, and I guess that's partly because I'm still shaky on my understanding of them. The only ones that seem to be visibly consistent to me are Si and Ti (Ne?).

I do behave somewhat differently in my dreams. The more stereotypically extroverted parts of my personality are usually exaggerated; for example, I more frequently interact with and am conscious of the environment and other people, and my speech and actions are more fluid and precise. I actually have fewer strong reactions to things, typically dealing coolly with unexpected events and the like, though this does vary slightly.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Vox said:


> @_Word Dispenser_'s and @_Silveresque_'s descriptions fit my dreams pretty well; I relate completely with the part about dreams and emotional response in the former's post. My dreams are always extremely vivid, usually enigmatic, and can span quite a length of time. More often than not I represent myself, but I have dreamed from another's perspective (usually a fictional character).
> 
> I also tend to have series of dreams (either continuations or "revisions" of old ones, though there was one crazy dream that sewed together two _completely_ unrelated ones I had had previously; I'm surprised it didn't become a lucid dream, to be honest), as well as unrelated dreams that share at least one element capable of (and exhibiting) growth; best example is the cruise ship. When it first appeared, it was pretty much a replica of the first cruise ship I had ever been on, though some of the decks didn't make sense. With every subsequent appearance, new features were added on, it grew bigger and more elaborate (on the inside), and retained all of the features from past appearances, though they weren't always in the dreams (it's one of those things you just know). Recurring objects, characters, settings, abilities - I've been compiling a list of them all, and they are quite numerous. A lot of things are recycled and/or grow more and more elaborate in my dreams.
> 
> ...


Aw man, I _totally _relate to this.

I've had old dreams mishmash with new, too.

Also, I forgot to mention that my dreams can recreate old memories and put things that weren't even there. Either when I'm myself, or the dream will _give me memories based on the perspective I've taken _of the person, thing, immaterial entity, whatever I am, I could suddenly have memories of a life I've never lived in reality, and my life in reality is completely forgotten for the dream's duration, unless, of course, it becomes a lucid dream.

I find that my dreams will become lucid if I am either flying, or swimming underwater. There usually involves a dream where I can't reach the surface of the water, or some other reason for not being able to get out, the discomfort of not being able to breathe, and then I will realize that it's only a dream, and I'll breathe the water and continue. 

As for personality changes, a theme seems to be bravery, martyrdom for the masses, and heroism. But, I'd like to think I'm those things in reality as well. roud:


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

This is a cool topic. It's interesting reading how some dreams are so vivid and interesting... I'm kinda jealous lol. 

My dreams are usually silly things like my most recent one: some guy was trying to sell me a hamburger for 99 cents. Seriously, that was it, I guess that is an Si+Te dream, maybe? There was also another one where I went clothes shopping... =/


----------



## register (Aug 29, 2013)

Te + Si shows up often in my dreams where I practice doing the stuff I learned that day or practice trying to solve the problem that is really bothering me at work...I dont always find a solution but I often feel like I am a little more at ease over the problem, although it makes for not-so-restful sleep. Actually its exhausting sleep.

Often Ni dreams, full of symbols for other things or people who take the place of other people, but allow my mind to sort of explore the problem. I dream endlessly of water in almost every dream I have. These are my normal dreams. 

As of late I have been having weird dreams I think are Fi-where I try and resolve moral dilemmas in my mind. These are weird, as I have never had anything like them before the last few months. But I sit and debate a moral dilemma with myself and then actually can feel the Fi kinesthetic response become more clearly delineated as I reach a state where I am comfortable with the solution. Totally novel though.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

zinnia said:


> My dreams are usually silly things like my most recent one: some guy was trying to sell me a hamburger for 99 cents. Seriously, that was it, I guess that is an Si+Te dream, maybe? There was also another one where I went clothes shopping... =/


Oh, I hate shopping dreams. I never seem to have enough money, and the shopping malls tends to look like something M.C. Escher could have designed. What to make of that, I wonder. =P 

A Si+Te dream sounds wonderful too. >_>


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I rarely recall my dreams, but the few ones that I retained for a while were rather bizarre, like distorted view of some past things or things that I would qualify more as nightmares. I think that those had some Ni influences, mixed with Fi, Te and Se on some cases. Maybe the things that I dream are so strange that it's better to not recall them.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I often dream about travel and that I lose or forgot some item or just seem unable to get to my destination. Usually because I lost or forgot an item or because I just can't go there. I am honestly not sure if my dreams mean anything. I sometimes have dreams of more archaic nature where I feel they say something about current events and my own psychological state or even that of the world's, but they didn't permeate.

I am also often violent in my dreams and more immersed in the physical reality. I can shout and yell at people in a very aggressive way to mark my space and boundaries, and I can also be physically violent and I never suffer from the awkwardness I do IRL when it comes to the physical. I don't stumble, run into things etc. Whether those are expressions of Se I leave up to the reader to decide.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Pure Se.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

I find myself to be much more social and open in my dreams than I am in real life. But then again, that only means I am much more open to my own mind than I am open to others. I also tend to view myself and everything else in 3rd person, but that's also probably just because dreams are events occurring inside my mind and I am just viewing the entire focus of my mind at once. The content of my dreams instead concerns more worldly happenings, but they all turn out in such a way that I feel melancholically and detachedly unearthly around it all. Not in the sense that I am fundamentally alone, but in the sense that everything just happens around me and are on a different level from mine.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

The most common themes that show up in my dreams:

1) I'm trying to save some creature from harm or abuse of some sort. I've always loved biodiversity and have always felt protective of wildlife in general, so it doesn't surprise me that this theme shows up in dreams a lot.

2) Apocalyptic dreams where life itself is threatened with obliteration. I've had a lifelong fascination with dinosaurs and the idea that they were wiped out in a virtual instant by an object from outer space. So, again, I'm not all that surprised that this theme pops up in my dreams.

3) Creepy dreams about ghosts, sometimes involving sleep paralysis.

4) Loss of a close loved one. I wake up from these dreams relieved to find it was just a dream and that the person is still in my life. I appreciate these dreams because they remind me not to take the people in my life for granted.

I don't have too many lucid dreams. I find lucid dreaming less satisfying, as if I've severed myself from some important message the dream was trying to give me by consciously altering the outcome.



ephemereality said:


> I am also often violent in my dreams and more immersed in the physical reality. I can shout and yell at people in a very aggressive way to mark my space and boundaries, and I can also be physically violent and I never suffer from the awkwardness I do IRL when it comes to the physical. I don't stumble, run into things etc. Whether those are expressions of Se I leave up to the reader to decide.


Occasionally I'll have a dream of that nature; but I don't dream about such things as often as I fantasize about them.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Ananael said:


> Pure Se.


To expand on what typically happens in my dreams when I do recall them:

-I don't experience my dreams in first person very often.
-I suppose my conscience takes the form of an omniscient being that watches a chain of events.
-Not very people oriented, but more focused on the things that happen to people or things that just happen.
-Falling, drowning, and burning are quite common.
-Dreaming about disasters is too.
-Highly visual, especially if I fell asleep while being drunk or high.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

The overall production of dreams that follow realistic patterns seems very Ni to me. The _causality and flow of events in time_ seems natural even though I have never experienced them while awake.

Once I dreamt that a nuclear bomb was dropped over the city. I saw the mushroom cloud and took immidiately cover to be prepared for the shock wave. Then I covered my ears and after a few seconcs the wave came over me and almost made me unconscious (in the dream). After awhile the blast was over. 

These kind of situations where things progress as if they were real and I seem to know what to do, it all smells like Ni. But I don't mean that the actual content of the dream was Ni.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

It's interesting how my dream correlate with my E type as threatening people are usually chasing me and I am finding a way to escape them. As far as IMs are concerned: probably Se, Te, and or Ne. I am almost always successfully navigating the external world and am always doing it solo; a huge contrast with my real life. In my RL, the danger is almost always in my head; in my dreams; it's always external but because the thread is of a concrete nature; I can always find a solution. It's not so simple IRL.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> My dreams are usually vivid, and very long, as @_Moop_ describes.
> 
> My role in these dreams are variable. I could be myself, but I could just as easily be a nothing observing occurrences objectively.
> 
> ...


Wow, I relate to this whole post! Yeah, my role and reaction vary greatly depending on the dream....I'd say the 'feeling' of the dream is the major factor that sticks with me when I wake up though...


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

tine said:


> Wow, I relate to this whole post! Yeah, my role and reaction vary greatly depending on the dream....I'd say the 'feeling' of the dream is the major factor that sticks with me when I wake up though...


Yeah, I agree. It's like a feeling and an impression at the same time, and it's usually the strongest aspect from the dream. It seems to be how Fi is described.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Yeah, I agree. It's like a feeling and an impression at the same time, and it's usually the strongest aspect from the dream. It seems to be how Fi is described.


Yeah, or maybe even Si? It's hard to tell 'cause Si can be an impression and a memory?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

tine said:


> Yeah, or maybe even Si? It's hard to tell 'cause Si can be an impression and a memory?


Something liike.. Fi-Si smooshed together. Iknow there's _intense _feeling in it, though, and this kind of moral/ethical compass leaning that makes me think Fi, but Si is definitely in there, too. 

You can't really identify Si through memory itself, but rather... 

The way it seems to process is through the impressionistic _sense _of memory... I don't know. Si is so badly described most of the time. I know I have it, and I know when it seems to rear it's somewhat ugly head, but I don't know how to explain it. 

To me, to call 'Si' a 'sense' function is a very rudimentary, shallow way of looking at it. It's kind of like Ni for the senses, memories, experience, etc...

I think that someone who uses Ne is not only creative because of Ne, but because of the way Si operates with it. Si seems to be a _very _creative function, but it's mysterious and most people don't understand the underlying implications of what impression Si is taking in.

People usually write Si off as being traditional, but I think that people who are strong Si users are probably just comfortable with what they view as having worked in the past, because of the strong impressions given to them by experience through Si. That could just as easily mean new age experience over conservative blue collar experience.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Hm, in my dreams I tend to be very un-fixed. I switch between male and female and physical and not, sometimes my perspective is halfway up a wall or something. I also have a lot of animals and story-lines running through my dreams.

I.e. I have a recurring dream about a giant white dog with swirling eyes chasing me. It won't leave me alone and feels like a huge threat.

I also have dreams like chasing murderers or exploring places, or houses sinking while I'm inside them. People I know show up relatively often.

I don't know which functions are involved, but I think recently my dreams have been less emotional and more straight-forward (although still a bit weird).


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Something liike.. Fi-Si smooshed together. Iknow there's _intense _feeling in it, though, and this kind of moral/ethical compass leaning that makes me think Fi, but Si is definitely in there, too.
> 
> You can't really identify Si through memory itself, but rather...
> 
> ...


Definitely intense! I find emotions in dreams also feel stronger than in reality! (I cry in dreams and very rarely in real life).
Yeah I agree with the terrible Si and Ni descriptions =_= I'd like it if there were some good ones around!
Do you think feelings in dreams could be linked to the functions?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

tine said:


> Definitely intense! I find emotions in dreams also feel stronger than in reality! (I cry in dreams and very rarely in real life).
> Yeah I agree with the terrible Si and Ni descriptions =_= I'd like it if there were some good ones around!
> Do you think feelings in dreams could be linked to the functions?


Well, this entire thread is about functions in dreams. I know that functions can coincide with emotion, but don't necessarily _produce _them. Rather, it's a side effect, I _think. _

Obviously there are parts of the brain lighting up like a Christmas tree when in REM sleep (When one is usually dreaming). If one were to study these areas of the brain, perhaps it could be discerned more accurately where these emotions and perceptions are coming from. They've already managed to hook up an EEG machine and discern images of what people are dreaming about through a computer memorizing brain patterns. Very fascinating.

I have a theory that everyone experiences dreams similar to mine, but most people don't remember them, or think that they 'never dream', and then supplement that with, 'Oh, I _know _we dream, but don't remember it, so I might as well have not been dreaming at all, so I say I don't dream.'

Perhaps these dreams are remembered with more or less intensity, depending on the functions in the waking world? Maybe we can't associate functions to dreaming at all, since sometimes we're not even playing a person, but rather, a spectator looking down on the story.

Just some thoughts I'm babbling out.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I have a theory that everyone experiences dreams similar to mine, but most people don't remember them, or think that they 'never dream', and then supplement that with, 'Oh, I _know _we dream, but don't remember it, so I might as well have not been dreaming at all, so I say I don't dream.'
> 
> Perhaps these dreams are remembered with more or less intensity, depending on the functions in the waking world? Maybe we can't associate functions to dreaming at all, since sometimes we're not even playing a person, but rather, a spectator looking down on the story.
> 
> Just some thoughts I'm babbling out.


I usually don't remember my dreams and if I do, they're incredibly boring or "typical of daily life" I guess. I took a nap and dreamt about being late to one of my exams because I got lost on the way, despite going to that room several times (sounds like yet another Si+Te dream). Those actually scare me, despite them being so silly, so maybe you're right. 

Are you familiar with John Beebe? If I recall correctly, he types as an Ne type and he would say some of his dreams were about a woman doing laundry and working around the house; he attributed this to Si (anima), and inferred that his mind was trying to tell him to pay more attention to that side of his life.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

zinnia said:


> I usually don't remember my dreams and if I do, they're incredibly boring or "typical of daily life" I guess. I took a nap and dreamt about being late to one of my exams because I got lost on the way, despite going to that room several times (sounds like yet another Si+Te dream). Those actually scare me, despite them being so silly, so maybe you're right.
> 
> Are you familiar with John Beebe? If I recall correctly, he types as an Ne type and he would say some of his dreams were about a woman doing laundry and working around the house; he attributed this to Si (anima), and inferred that his mind was trying to tell him to pay more attention to that side of his life.


Hm, interesting.

No, I'm not familiar with him, but I can see his interpretation of his dream being fairly accurate from his subjective point ofview.

Dreams aren't always so cut and dry, though. It always depends, normally on what you're feeling in the dream, and the context of your life situation. There may be no connection whatsoever, but when there is, it's obvious to me, but maybe not to others. I think that's usually the case universally.

There are universal archetypes shared by everyone in dreams. Teeth falling out, anxiety and fear, old men with long beards, running and being chased, flying, etc. These seem to point to being able to figure out a common connection between people as a whole, and also individually.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> No, I'm not familiar with him, but I can see his interpretation of his dream being fairly accurate from his subjective point ofview.
> 
> Dreams aren't always so cut and dry, though. It always depends, normally on what you're feeling in the dream, and the context of your life situation. There may be no connection whatsoever, but when there is, it's obvious to me, but maybe not to others. I think that's usually the case universally.
> 
> There are universal archetypes shared by everyone in dreams. Teeth falling out, anxiety and fear, old men with long beards, running and being chased, flying, etc. These seem to point to being able to figure out a common connection between people as a whole, and also individually.


Yeah, interpretation becomes a little iffy. I could have easily said it was just his mind telling him he needs to do his laundry, which applies to me right now - lol context.  (btw here is what I was referring to if you are interested in reading it.)

Heh, I've had the teeth falling out and the being chased, but not old men with long beards... never had the flying experience either though, that sounds awesome. :'(


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, this entire thread is about functions in dreams. I know that functions can coincide with emotion, but don't necessarily _produce _them. Rather, it's a side effect, I _think. _
> 
> *Obviously there are parts of the brain lighting up like a Christmas tree when in REM sleep (When one is usually dreaming). *If one were to study these areas of the brain, perhaps it could be discerned more accurately where these emotions and perceptions are coming from. They've already managed to hook up an EEG machine and discern images of what people are dreaming about through a computer memorizing brain patterns. Very fascinating.
> 
> ...


I actually think the inferior/vulnerable function would come out more in dreams, as it's meant to be your subconscious worry/sensitive area. For example, in my dreams, I struggle with being able to communicate with others, which leads to bad events happening.

Do you find that at all?


----------



## theof (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm in 3rd person view a lot in my dreams, or move between 3rd and 1st. I always know who people I know are but don't don't always look like in rl (including myself). There are a lot of looping elements where the same basic scene gets rerun either exactly the same or with variations and if I wake up and go back to sleep the same dream usually continues or restarts, sometimes with slightly altered course. I have a lot of dreams where I'm being chased by people trying to kill me, especially when life is stressful. I don't think I've ever been caught, I either wake up just before the catch me or the dream loops back and starts again. Drowning in the ocean, in snow or in quicksand happen as well. I think it's more or less the same dream as the chasing one, just plays out differently. I'm not always in my dreams, or sometimes I'm watching something as if it were on tv, only I can move in and out of the "picture" and look at different aspects. Never had a flying dream. Settings tend to be familiar but are usually used for a different purpose, like an old school showed up very frequently for a while but was never a school in the dreams (sometimes I was aware that it used to be a school though). The mood of the dreams tends to cling.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> I actually think the inferior/vulnerable function would come out more in dreams, as it's meant to be your subconscious worry/sensitive area. For example, in my dreams, I struggle with being able to communicate with others, which leads to bad events happening.
> 
> Do you find that at all?


Hmmm... _Maaybe. 

_Dreams are all very different for me, varied... So I think there are dreams where I struggle, and those might point to the inferior, but there's a vast majority of dreams, to me, which are more positive. 

But there is a _definite _focus on memory in my dreams. Whether I have my own, someone else's, or having my own memories modified, etc. Sometimes I don't even realize I am myself, and have a completely different set of values and past memories to fit the persona of who I am in the dream. Perhaps the fact that I even remember my dreams so strongly could have something to do with Si, even if Si isn't about our memory recall ability.

I know Si is seen as being connected to memory, and thus, this may be my inferior acting up in the dream... But, again, it's difficult to pinpoint Si.


----------

